# Diving With the Whale Sharks!



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

The "Swimming With The Whale Sharks" season is April Thru June in Belize. Airfare and Accomodations are pretty reasonable. Take a look!

http://www.belize123.com


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.tsunamiadventures.com/costa%20maya.htm Check this place out. Very nice for the money. On Caye Caulker which is an island 20 miles NW of Belize City. Took the water taxi to the island and had a fabulous time!!!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I've never done that, but it sounds like a blast. If you go, please post a report and let us know how it was.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think you can do it at the aquarium in Atlanta too.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Atlanta Aquarium is expensive - $275 for 30 mins or thereabouts.

We get them offshore here from time to time.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

*<P align=left>JOURNEY WITH GENTLE GIANTS*<P align=left>Reserve your spot today to dive in a 6.3 million gallon exhibit that houses thousands of fish<P align=left>including zebra sharks, sawfish, leopard whiprays, bowmouth guitarfish, humphead wrasses<P align=left>and schools of tarpon, pompano and cownose rays.*<P align=left>Dive Program: *Journey with Gentle Giants is the only opportunity in the world where you are<P align=left>guaranteed to SCUBA dive with the largest fish in the world, the whale shark, in Georgia<P align=left>Aquarium?s Ocean Voyager exhibit. Certified divers are eligible to participate in the SCUBA<P align=left>dive program with the following equipment provided: mask, fins, tank, buoyancy device,<P align=left>regulator, weights, booties and wetsuit. Personal masks are permitted.*<P align=left>Cost*: $325 for non-members and 10% off for members. Program price includes admission to<P align=left>the Aquarium, all equipment, the dive, certificate of participation, t-shirt and souvenir photo.*<P align=left>When*: Daily at 3 p.m. and Saturday and Sunday at 11 a.m. This is a 2.5 hour experience. The<P align=left>dive portion will last approximately 30 minutes, and participants will also get to view some<P align=left>behind the scenes areas of the Georgia Aquarium.*<P align=left>Who*: All participants must be ages 12 and older. Guests under the age of 18 must be<P align=left>accompanied by a participating adult. Proof of SCUBA certification from a nationally or<P align=left>internationally recognized organization must be provided, along with photo identification.*<P align=left>Cancellations: *_At Georgia Aquarium, we recognize that vacation plans can change. A date<P align=left>may be changed if it is made more than 48 hours in advance. There will be a change fee of $50.<P align=left>Cancellations and no-shows will not be refunded or rescheduled. To change your reservation,

please contact the Georgia Aquarium Call Center at 404.581.4000._


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

To each his own, certainly. And if others get a thrill from diving at an aquarium, then good! It beats watchingaquatic creatureson T.V.

However, experiences in the wild have a special significance for me. 

If I want to get out and commune with nature, I'll head for the woods or open water, not to the petting zoo, where my experience has been prepared for me.

But that's just me.


----------

